# S3: Mag Ride vs. Standard "Sport" Suspension



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Has anyone driven the S3 with both the magnetic ride and the standard sports suspension? I understand that the 18s vs 19s will affect the ride, but besides that how do the two compare?

I remember some reviewers saying that the US version std. "sport" shocks would be about as hard as the dynamic mode mag. suspension. Is that true?

My assumption:
Dynamic Mag (Hardest) > Standard "Sport" (Hard) = Sport Mag (Hard) > Comfort Mag(Softest)


Also, as far as maintenance costs go I assume it is a great deal more expensive to maintain/replace the mag ride shocks/parts, is that true?


Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I'm interested to hear some feedback as well. Roads here in Northeast Ohio are terrible and there are many times that I prefer my wife's slush bucket CRV to driving my 8P A3 around town, simply because of the road conditions. Adaptive suspension is one of those really desirable features in my next car.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'm interested to hear some feedback as well. Roads here in Northeast Ohio are terrible and there are many times that I prefer my wife's slush bucket CRV to driving my 8P A3 around town, simply because of the road conditions. Adaptive suspension is one of those really desirable features in my next car.


I've asked two of the Cleveland dealerships to call me when they get a car with mag ride in... haven't heard from either yet. I do wish we could get mag ride without the 19s.. I do love the look of the 19s, but I've also had two of my current 18s bent over the past year and a half - probably the two times I had pothole-induced blowouts.


----------



## H8rade (Feb 5, 2006)

Based on what I've experienced with my S3 w/o the mag ride w/18s. The ride quality is fine. Part of my drive to work is a country road I drive that is 15 miles of very bumpy asphalt that has been patched over and over. I'm looking forward to trying it out at an autocross in the coming weeks. I surmise the standard suspension will do very well. The ride is on par w/an Evo w/newer KYB shocks or older Bilsteins which is great for me, but others may find it a bit firm. 

If the S3 feels to harsh for you, I would suggest a Prius. You'll get great MPGs, low cost of ownership and comfy ride... of course you'll die a little bit inside every day.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

araemo said:


> I've asked two of the Cleveland dealerships to call me when they get a car with mag ride in... haven't heard from either yet. I do wish we could get mag ride without the 19s.. I do love the look of the 19s, but I've also had two of my current 18s bent over the past year and a half - probably the two times I had pothole-induced blowouts.


If you've got a decent relationship the dealership may be willing to swap the 19s for stock 18s. I know that Fred Baker (Audi Bedford now) used to do that in the past.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

I tried to research mag ride as best I could prior to ordering our S3. We live in Metro Detroit with some of the worse roads that I have come across.

I couldn't find anything negative about the ride quality of mag ride especially in the "comfort" setting , even with the low profile 19's.

It seems like the C7 uses a similar system as well as some Cadillac's and Ferrari's. I could not find anything negative on those forums either. 

I decided to go with mag ride as I figured I could always change wheels/tires but seems like adding that suspension after the fact would be expensive even if it were possible. I could not find any service related issues. 

From the Jalopnik review

_*PROTIP: Get the $1,900 performance pack because it comes with a magnetic ride suspension and that's going to be a thing you'll want. (The S3 is, to my knowledge, one of the cheapest cars you can currently get with that.)

Depending on the setting you select, the ride is either hard and fierce for extreme driving or smooth to the groove like sandwich bread. Magnetic ride is the best. And even at it's firmest, it's not nearly as spine-punishing as, say, the new Subaru WRX STI. *_

Seems like every review that I have read on the S3 is positive on the Mag Ride. Wish it was available in the U.S with 18's.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> If you've got a decent relationship the dealership may be willing to swap the 19s for stock 18s. I know that Fred Baker (Audi Bedford now) used to do that in the past.


If the stock 18s didn't look so good, it would be a lot harder to consider that, but I like both wheels quite a bit.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

araemo said:


> I've also had two of my current 18s bent over the past year and a half - probably the two times I had pothole-induced blowouts.


My last car had 15" wheels for the winter and 17" for the summer. That is likely the biggest I can go with the roads that I drive. I bent one 17" summer over four years with my A3. I ran 16" steelies OEM (but not VW stamped) and bent them all over 4 winters. Today I bought 16" VW steelies and hope they are able to survive the potholes better than my last set. Moving up to 18" for summer and perhaps 17" for winter on a new A3 could result in many bent wheels.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

According to Automobile's review/driving impression the 18's get you the 130mph limiter, if that matters to you.

http://www.automobilemag.com/reviews/driven/1409-2015-audi-s3-review/


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

steve111b said:


> My last car had 15" wheels for the winter and 17" for the summer. That is likely the biggest I can go with the roads that I drive. I bent one 17" summer over four years with my A3. I ran 16" steelies OEM (but not VW stamped) and bent them all over 4 winters. Today I bought 16" VW steelies and hope they are able to survive the potholes better than my last set. Moving up to 18" for summer and perhaps 17" for winter on a new A3 could result in many bent wheels.


I drove my Nissan with alloy 17s for 8 years in northeast ohio, and never had an issue. I wasn't driving through the middle of Cleveland for most of that, but plenty of time spent on the same highways I spend most of my time on these days. I can't imagine bending 15s on normal roads at normal speeds.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

I guess I did not make myself clear.
15" winter - OK
17" summer - OK
16" winter - I have bent (they go oval) more than one wheel
18" summer - not yet tried, but I will not be surprised if I bend more than one wheel

Highways are not a problem where I live. It is the city streets that end up with many potholes. How many? The city repairs 200,000 potholes a year.


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

Im actually at this spot now. I just ordered my S3 and Im not sure if I wanna add the Mag ride. :bang head:

the 19's are nice, but I also really like the look of the 18's. Im not sure if that's all worth the $1,500 price tag.


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Just a bump for the OP. Curious to hear if anyone has tested (or read of a test) them side by side.


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a good feeling for repair/ replacement cost difference between the mag ride and the sports suspension?

My assumption would be that the mag ride would be MUCH more costly to maintain.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ. said:


> Does anyone have a good feeling for repair/ replacement cost difference between the mag ride and the sports suspension?
> 
> My assumption would be that the mag ride would be MUCH more costly to maintain.


Technically magride isn't complicated, the adjustable dampening on the Golf R is much more complicated. Magride is a monotube shock with magnetic fluid/oil that responds to electrical impulses. Will it be expensive to replace if it fails over standard springs and shocks? Of course. In terms of adjustable suspension it's probably one of the more bulletproof ones.

I think the more appropriate question is how does the cost to maintain compare to other adjustable suspension.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

How is magride different than the R, does it not use the same magnetic fluid-filled struts/shocks?

Also, like driveselect is doing, can one tweak the characteristics of the shocks via vagcom?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Chimera said:


> How is magride different than the R, does it not use the same magnetic fluid-filled struts/shocks?
> 
> Also, like driveselect is doing, can one tweak the characteristics of the shocks via vagcom?


Here's the other thread about it, I found a link stating the differences and posted it on there:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=7043662

Short version is Audi is the magnetic fluid, VW is a mechanical valve system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmphasisTuningNYC (Jan 9, 2002)

I've been trying to research it as well. I'm planning on ordering mine in January. I intend on coilovers but is there a possibility that the Mag ride will be better at the track. 

From my understanding, Mag ride was available on TT-RS, and I see a lot of them at the track handling extreamly well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Here's the other thread about it, I found a link stating the differences and posted it on there:
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=7043662
> 
> ...


Ah. I didn't realize the VWs weren't using ferrofluid shocks.


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

I have been unable to find any reviews online for a U.S. spec S3 with the non mag ride suspension. Has anyone found one yet?


----------



## AZ. (Apr 18, 2014)

Looks like Jalopnik and Car & Driver agree: "Get the Mag Ride"

From C&D's review:
You only need to check one option box.

The S3 starts at a fairly reasonable $41,100. There are a variety of options available, but you only need the Performance Package. For the low-low price of $1900 the 18” all-season tires get swapped for a sweet set of 19” wheels and summer-only ContisportContact tires. You also get magneto-rheological dampers at all four corners. The MR dampers are tied to settings in Comfort and Dynamic modes, but you can create a custom profile and adjust them as you like. We suggest the aggressive option. It delivers the best ride and handling.​
http://www.roadandtrack.com/car-reviews/first-drives/2015-audi-s3-first-drive-review?src=soc_fcbks

I am however, interested to hear ANYTHING about the stock S3 suspension setup


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

AZ. said:


> Looks like Jalopnik and Car & Driver agree ...
> 
> I am however, interested to hear ANYTHING about the stock S3 suspension setup


I have a stock (non-MagRide) S3. I don't have a MagRide to compare it to, but I find the car an incredibly agile and predictable handler. It is one of the most "planted" feeling cars I've ever driven.


----------



## Tailwagger (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone know if future conversion to mag is a simple shock switch and reprogram or is it more complicated?


----------

